# small dog meetups ?? advice pls



## june123 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi I have a little Chihuahua called Bella & is very nervous around bigger dogs as they just bound over & a couple have actually gone to attack her!! This in turn has made me very on edge & even scared about taking her out but I dont want her to not be able to meet & socialize with other dogs & people. So I was wandering if anyone knows if there is such a thing as a small dogs meet up group around the Manchester area which I could take her too ????? If there isn't I am thinking of starting one myself for other people in my situation. Does anybody have any advice regarding this please or know of anywhere ??? Thanks in advance x


----------



## xxJudexx (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi

I don't know about any meet-ups but have you considered taking her to training classes.

In a training class she will be able to socialize with other dogs under the supervision of people trained to deal with dog behaviors. They might be able to give you some tips and advice on how to deal with her nervousness when out and about.

I have a nervous dog myself, she was a rescue. She is three and is still nervous at times but it just takes patience and perseverance.

Also check out Yellow Dog UK - Some Dogs Need Space. They support people with dogs who need space when out and about. They give out free yellow ribbons or you can purchase a piece of yellow clothing which says 'I need space'. This should help inform other dog owners that they shouldn't let their dogs run up to yours.

Good luck x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a small dog (not as small as a Chi she weighs 3.5kg as an adult) when she was a puppy I worked very hard at helping her accepting dogs of all sizes - she never had to interact just not run away or bark.
I found great puppy classes that also ran out door supervised socialisation sessions as well - we attended 2 courses of puppy classes as this helped her learn to focus on me when other dogs were about as well as me getting fantastic support and advice from the trainers and other puppy owners and along side these we also attended the socialisation together for over 6 months so she was comfortable around dogs of all sizes when out and about.

She has never enjoyed interacting with other dogs but now she is happy to walk with them and ignore ones that bother her


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Found this - hope it helps
Manchester dog walking and training meetup group (Denton, England) - Meetup


----------

